# Forum > News > Community Chat >  Murloc RpG - Item Codes

## LTGH

_A Guy asked for item codes so here it is all the codes._ _
Murloc RpG Guide here: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/genera...1-2-guide.html
Murloc RpG Information here: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/genera...urloc-rpg.html

Arcane Crystal Pendant, 5 Armor. +8 Intelligence Item Level 13. Rare Necklace, 32fad4e73aacbfe603fe487dd92533cd
Assassin's Blade, 3 - 5 Damage. +3 Strength Item Level 5. Rare Dagger, 2b42fbe4e8a7786a5ede7196dda2009f
Deathslayer, Emerald Blade, 9-16 Damage +25 Strength Item Level 20. Legendary Dagger, ab6627d02488d8b2868773e723fa54c4
Dragonskull Helmet, 400 Armor. +15 Strength Item Level 18. Epic Helmet, b76096738777404b54b617450104639f
Eternium Band, 0 Armor. +35 Intellect Item Level 16. Epic Ring, 1014cb602659291e718c1e7d8ddd3e4e
Geisha's Silk Kimono, 85 Armor. +50 Agility. Item Level 17. Epic Chest, e54fa6df48764bcf9b007d5b8f994deb
Hellfire Choker, 75 Armor. +8 Stamina Item Level 12. Uncommon Necklace, a53f9c3cb5f5cfe528ef94bc3a5b71c4

Lightforge Belt, 341 Armor. +9 Stamina. Item Level 15. Rare Belt, f6ad75ef1ab32154ef5e38d98257193c
Lightforge Boots, 424 Armor. +18 Stamina. Item Level 15. Rare Boots, abe905f768246d765472c3c3011cf463
Lightforge Bracers, 261 Armor. +10 Stamina. Item Level 15. Rare Bracers, f89a8621e099077f711d851a046f3d58
Lightforge Breastplate, 657 Armor. +21 Stamina. Item Level 15. Rare Chest, c519c769d5b5f003a15d8d440f182d25
Lightforge Gauntlets, 386 Armor. +9 Stamina. Item Level 15. Rare Gloves, f0a5460aa9c3c253ff48591149ca8036
Lightforge Helm, 526 Armor. +20 Stamina. Item Level 15. Rare Helmet, 2b3f59fc332d6b41e82004b6a01b21bc
Lightforge Legplates, 557 Armor. +14 Stamina. Item Level 15. Rare Pants, d21ea2c7ea7b624304c561dedbbab993
Lightforge Spaulders, 470 Armor. +15 Stamina. Item Level 15. Rare Shoulders, f1c4d3de306f0e1c21a6ebfb87acf975

Magister's Belt, 46 Armor. +21 Intellect. Item Level 15. Rare Belt, 6f66fdf2958135180caaff47e7756acf
Magister's Bindings, 35 Armor. +15 Intellect. Item Level 15. Rare Bracers, 876dfa68b59dc748922a4f41fe5ec30f
Magister's Boots, 58 Armor. +14 Intellect. Item Level 15. Rare Boots, a6d7b08a3661918afb247faa01c7c50c
Magister's Crown, 71 Armor. +30 Intellect. Item Level 15. Rare Helmet, 539a0cd3c30117eb6c89924c326ded97
Magister's Gloves, 52 Armor. +14 Intellect. Item Level 15. Rare Gloves, 0e146b974d2af70ede16c5d9bd2e4d04
Magister's Leggings, 76 Armor. +20 Intellect. Item Level 15. Rare Pants, 2945df577062a57e79f5d503df376191
Magister's Mantle, 64 Armor. +22 Intellect. Item Level 15. Rare Shoulders, 0367078991a9f977fc83e368603be298
Magister's Robes, 89 Armor. +31 Intellect. Item Level 15. Rare Chest, 55c279a7ff3e914993c5d3bb244be07b

Reforged Katana, 5 - 14 Damage. +15 Strength Item Level 18. Rare Sword, be8f6bb0fc46d73d3d2127abd2d980b1
Rune of Duty, 20 Armor. +7 Stamina. Item Level 8. Rare Trinket, 4de0edd84a5ac30876667dfe4e4009c5
Samurai Platebody, 570 Armor. +24 Stamina. Item Level 15. Rare Chest, 233fb5eca3e8bd88b820e75964cf1472
Seal of the Assassin, 0 Armor. +25 Agility. Item Level 15. Epic Ring, 63066f40fd5b28e390db3384b212a286

Shadowcraft Belt, 93 Armor. +14 Agility. Item Level 15. Rare Belt, c803bde9e49df539aa14082ed1b94de9
Shadowcraft Boots, 115 Armor. +21 Agility. Item Level 15. Rare Boots, cd288664eba2e60d5b078d41fea5a5b8
Shadowcraft Bracers, 71 Armor. +15 Agility. Item Level 15. Rare Bracers, 6bc3f89b33af3cc59ce9ce4f5d7144fc
Shadowcraft Cap, 141 Armor. +20 Agility. Item Level 15. Rare Helmet, 95efb4c45096600b12c772e0def87261
Shadowcraft Gloves, 105 Armor. +14 Agility. Item Level 15. Rare Gloves, 9d5541f805c7a0c85b6a43a314dfcc67
Shadowcraft Pants, 150 Armor. +25 Agility. Item Level 15. Rare Pants, 7ebfeed79bc005ca4e2b06f22088a1db
Shadowcraft Spaulders, 127 Armor. +22 Agility. Item Level 15. Rare Shoulders, 5a2e5f321b4c2175e4c04e168ed1510b
Shadowcraft Tunic, 176 Armor. +26 Agility. Item Level 15. Rare Chest, b5ca348dc4291ee71084e3c3ac193c63

Shimmerweed Branch, 69 Armor. +15 Intellect Item Level 12. Uncommon Trinket 852897b7ad210cc446262732f73cb919
The Emperor's Shield, 5214 Armor. +15 Intellect. Item Level 20. Legendary Shield, 3ffcd8a5055189bc00ad45fbe275ba6e
Worn Dagger, 1 - 2 Damage. Item Level 2.Poor Dagger, 8b8ffef1a9ffa52dbf6ac9170daa2fe3
Zul'Gurub Mango, Reset Zul'Gurub. Item Level 1. Epic Special Item, f6436f5b34a934c38deef9f775d0f582_

----------


## The_Zealot

yo thats me dude +Rep  :Smile:

----------


## LTGH

yepp thats true  :Big Grin: 
to give rep press the rep button and choose 1 rep then choose a coment like Thx for the codes or anything and press add to reputation.

WTF... people think i asked for rep but i didnt... read the row under and you understand.. now i got an confliction about it and its not funny at all...

Okey, this is what happened: 
There is a post right above this there "The_Zealot" says +Rep, but he didnt gave any rep. So i told him how to do it ( i was thinking that he didnt knew the rep system and how it worked ) and now i get a warning for that, that isnt fair, right?...
Hope you understand now, and i dont want to get anymore warnings when i havent done anything wrong -_-'
( just found out that i had an warning for this... )

----------


## zplatter

You don't ask for reputation-.-

But btw, good codes:P didn't know there were any:P

----------


## Zokmag

Dude awesome i have always woundered how to get items like that! +rep!

EDIT: wtf? i cant rep you it just stands ''vBulletin MessageSorry, you cannot give reputation to this post.'' and the codes dont seem to work...

----------


## LTGH

LOL I NEVER asked for reputation in this thread NEVER! Now they say i have asked for rep in this thread when i didnt -_-'' Quato or Give a SS on it then i belive you ffs. can a Admin tel me wtf i did please

----------

